# Show us how DIRTY you are!!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm tired of all these shiny, pretty, clean rides.

Lets get some pics of them the way they should be, as dirty as you can get!!

This is the "mud pit", not the show and shine!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My lil lady


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*a little mud when it was new*















obucket.com/albums/rr241/06brute/IMG_0338.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is the worst of the worst for me


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I'm in the middle...

You can tell both of these are OLD pictures by the shirt I'm wearing.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

A little dirty one


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

This is one of my opposite sex repellant friends


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Is he the one that mud wrestles dudes at all the events? :greddy2:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha, nah, it was halloween and he dressed as a *******.He had a wig on before but Right before this picture i drug him through the bog and it came off.


----------



## KnightRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

"Drinking and Driving CLASSIC"


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

* Driving drunk, classic *


----------



## KnightRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

CLASSIC Movie


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL......:rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my baby the weekend that i got her.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

It was clean and shiny, but so was I hahaha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The first one is my first day wearing waders. Dang things filled up. Now THAT was comfortable riding for the rest of the day.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

D, I always knew you were a Dirty Girl.  :bigok: now we have more proof.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad to know I didn't disappoint you :lol:


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

sunk my old scrambler, ended up with water and mud in EVERYTHING, except the crankcase lol, God i got lucky.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Much better!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot to take the "before" pitcure, but I think you can tell by the snow what she looked like!










after



and it was -12, so no, I did not wash it!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

-12? w tf do you need an ice chest for


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> -12? w tf do you need an ice chest for


It keeps them from freezing!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

holy crap!! you need a cooler to keep the good from freezing!
insane cold!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep in mind that's probably -12 Canadian. 
For you guys that's +10.4 F


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> holy crap!! you need a cooler to keep the good from freezing!
> insane cold!


Froze almost solid, but with windchill coming down the tracks at 40MPH, I'm guessing it's about -20ish.

And the rear cooler is the dry storage. Soft front cooler is for the beverages!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Keep in mind that's probably -12 Canadian.
> For you guys that's +10.4 F


:haha: :haha:

Always wondered that the "C" stood for... 

:haha: :haha:

:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, Celcius is too scientific. Canadian makes more sense


----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say you win that one so far....

I saved some of those to use in the calender...


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like arnold from the movie predator.:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

did the helmet cam get any footage? looks like it got a little dirty..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

got wake? said:


>


 
You win!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I'd say you win that one so far....
> 
> I saved some of those to use in the calender...



let me know if you need any others or full resolution files. i should have most all of them in higher resolution, some from my DSLR :rockn:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> did the helmet cam get any footage? looks like it got a little dirty..



not at all. i forgot to turn it on for the first pass through the pit, and didn't bother to turn it on after that :bigok:


----------



## got wake? (Jan 17, 2010)

here's the whole album, btw:

http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp202/gotwake81/MudMuckers Feb 7th/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome :rockn:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I think this tops 'em all!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

That's the dirtiest I have so far


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

My daughter and my niece.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Nice Job Mini & Bayou!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

washing off a little after a COLD ride.








nasty peanut butter mud








high centered on some waist deep ruts at Blue Pond.... i was slingin crap everywhere! but it was really watery mud








ecmn last year.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

guess im not usually that muddy cause i'm constantly going from really bad mud holes to this:








or this...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

at ryc


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

how do you guys make your picture big like that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

speedman said:


> how do you guys make your picture big like that?


They are hosted somewhere else, instead of using the attachment...

You copy the url for the photo and click the







and paste the url in the box that pops up.... how-to is in the forum help section


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

whats this cracka doing on MIMB? ^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> whats this cracka doing on MIMB? ^


Said he was a friend of yours... :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol thats james pushing on my back rack in one of the pictures above


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

The girlfriend on my 07 outty 800 on 31s last weekend in TN



Here I am racing in TN 



Grudge racing a POPO 800 in TN



After racing. Yes I know I was alot dirtier but I raced 5 times and she only went once.. Bigbird was getting hot by the grudge races



The goods we brought home


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

heres one from last weekend at boggs and boulders..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

awsome pics guys


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

It was a GOOD Friday!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

crossing this hole..enter clean..exit dirty








Dirty


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Mud Nats 2011


----------

